# Holiday Greetings to your family from Ours



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Greetings and Happy Holidays from the White House!!!

Be safe in your travels, enjoy all of your family, Life is too short.

And Blessings for a Prosperous New Year in 2013!!!


From all of us at the White House.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Ditto -right back atcha man :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Happy Holidays BO...RM


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Thank you, sir!
Merry Yuletide!


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

Happy Holidays to you too Black Oxxpurple.:hat:
And to the rest of my Slot car friends.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*joyuous celebrations*

gracious Seasons Greetings to all beings

thanx 0xx, Ralph, Randy, JoeZ, Harold ....
and the rest ....
here on Gilligan's Isle

:hat:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

MERRY-YULE-TIDINGS 2 ALL !! :thumbsup: :wave: from;

Bubba 123 / Pete Perry - Tracy Perry
&
Dodo, Shebba, Winston, China-Bell, Sofie, Ellie ("Scrat"),
Moe, Dixie, Murphy, & Thor :wave:


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

May everyone here and their families have a blessed and joyful Christmas and a safe New Year.

Dave


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

merry christmas,happy new year and all the best to everyone from our house to yours..
dave..


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Happy holidays to all hope Santa brings you what we all like. I want mine made out of Brass.
SJJ


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Greetings to Everyone for a Great Holiday Season and Very Best Wishes
for a Happy & Healthy New Year!! :wave:


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Merry Christmas to a Great group of People on here, I hope you and all your extended family have a safe & Joyful Christmas.

Boosted


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Merry Christmas all!!! Be safe and sane.......Well, as sane as this bunch can be.:tongue:


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

With Family and Friends, what else could you be thankful for? Merry Christmas to all and a Happy New Year. :wave:

Jeff, Donna and the Tzu (two macaws, three Shih Tzu's)


----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

Merry Christmas all, and a Happy New Year, too! Best of slotting into 2013!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Merry Xmas all. Santa has left downunder and is headed your way.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all of my HT family!!!! Safe travels to those of you making that trek over the river and through the woods!!!


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

From Me and mine to you and yours, Merry Christmas! :wave:


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas!
Wishing you and your families a Happy and Healthy Holiday!


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Merry Christmas to you and yours
You are part of what makes HT great


----------



## 65 COMET (Nov 4, 2012)

safe and happy holidays to all and to all a slotted night!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Merry Christmas all. and now It's snowing with a light covering on the cars and ground, can't get any better.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Merry Christmas to everbody,and to all a safe and Happy New Year.
Rick


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

a very Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Wishing you hours of fun tomorrow with your new slot cars that Santa will bring! I got two. I peeked!

Old Blue


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Merry Christmas everybody.


----------



## Kurl3y (Mar 16, 2012)

Merry Christmas .. Y'all ... :thumbsup:


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Season's greetings and a safe and prosperous New Year to all.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

MERRY HOLIDAYS to all


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Merry Christmas to everyone,
And there's 40% off at Hobby Lobby too....


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Best wishes to my HT family...*










Greetings from the other side of the pond.

Claus


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Merry Christmas everyone. Dave.


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Merry Christmas too all Hobbytalkers and happy and healthy New Year!


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Merry Christmas to everyone! Might go have a drink with George later at Martini's.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Merry Christmas!


----------

